# Update on Indi and her leg



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

She is back in action. We took her to the lake to get her swimming and she was a little energizer bunny. CONSTANTLY going. So today I put her through the weave poles and she actually is going MUCH faster than she was before through them. She is really digging in with amazing footwork. I'm really impressed with her, her drive seems to have gone through the roof after this break. I also put her over a very very low 8 inch jump and was doing figure eights with her...Her turns are tighter than ever. She is really learning how to collect, land, and accelerate into her turns. 

I love my dog!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome Indi. And, you did awesome Kelly, it really touched me how much thought, effort, patience and caring you put into Indi after her accident. I am so happy she is back to normal (or better than normal), the best outcome you could hope for. You did bloody good!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

That is GREAT news, Kelly!!! 

I'm so glad she is healing well and back to normal!!! Sounds like she's missed agility!! Give her a big smooch from us!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I am so happy my baby girl is back in action. I took her out to our new agility field today and she was so excited when she saw the equipment that she started spinning circles at the gate. I'm so so so so so happy after this long break we're going to be even closer.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is really great news Kelly.
Sounds like Indi has recovered nicely.
I am so happy for both of you!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:rockon::rockon::rockon:

Awesome glad that Indy is all fixed up, and probably even more revved and rearing to get back into the agility course!!!

No more crazy jumping Indy!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL I know right! No more kennels with open tops for Indi. I'm too scared to even put her in an ex pen. I was actually really peeved at my mother the other day, because whilst unloading the car at the lake she had left the dogs in for a few minutes with all the windows down..And Indi jumped out the window and came running to me. That was definitely not the ideal thing to happen when I feel like i'm just getting her back out there. :| But so far so good, her gait is back to normal and I'm just really proud of her.

Hands down this dog is the best thing that has ever happened to me. :]
Thanks for all the support guys! I really appreciated it, this was rough on us.


----------

